# Betta Poems!!!



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi!!! I'm new so if I'm doing anything wrong please let me know.
I thought I'd try writing some Betta poems. If you would like, post a photo and some facts about your fish, and I will write a poem about it. 
Thanks,
BettaBoy11


----------



## pftrex (Feb 27, 2015)

Cool! This is Orion. I fell in love with his colors and named him after a beautiful constellation. He's pretty new to his tank and was very shy to come out of his shell. It's been a week and now he's prancing and flaring all over.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

this is a beautiful fish! I'll have the poem ready tommorow.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

OK! here it is!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

This is cool!!
How about Angel?
He's bubbly, and very sweet. I named him Angel because of his red, white, and peach color and his flowing 'wings'


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Cool! I'll get it done today!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

YAY! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply!!!
Here it is:

Many like bettas that are red and blue,
Would those colours appeal to you?
But not colours but heart and mind,
A fish that is both loving and kind,
Beats a fish of red orange or blue,
But I even love this Angel's colours too!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That is so CUTE! Thank you so much!!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Glad you like it


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh! I love this! Would you mind writing a poem for my Blu?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

OK! I'll start on it now!!!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok! Here it is:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Woah! I love it! Thank you so much!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

i'm happy you like it


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Could you do one for Dangerous?
He's my sweet mellow boy, who loves attention.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice! I'll start it today!
Just because I'm curious, how big is the tank? It is nice!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds great!! It's a 5 gal. I took the pic with my phone so it came out HUGE! Feel free to make it a bit smaller.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here it is:


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Timid and happy...
Yet dangerous!
Fun, but scary,
Coloured black and blue,
And dangerous,
Kind but fierce too?
In the spotlight,
He's dangerous!
But his love is very tight!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I love it so much! Thank you!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm happy you like it!


----------

